# never used one of these things before



## mackm (Oct 8, 2009)

Recently bought a Milwaukee 5616-20. This is my first router and I'm looking for a table that will get me through my first dozen or so small projects. I realize that a lot of folks favor something bigger, but this is going to have to do untill I see how much I'm actually going to use it.I'm trying to find a descent table for $200.00 .So far I'm considering the Rockler#1 with fence and plate , and build my own stand. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome Mack,
IMHO You should build your own table. Don't need to be fancy, that can come later. Take the 200 and buy another router and some bits!
Do a Google search for "router table", I'm sure you will find one that will fit your needs and give your the pleasure of building it.
Harry, TX


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Mack!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Mack.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mack,


+1 on build your own. The first project I did with a router was to build my table and the people here are the perfect ones to bounce your ideas off of. 

The table is 30"x52", 1-1/2" MDF with Formica on both sides, a Mast-R-Lift and an Incra fence and it came out pretty good. Is it perfect? Absolutely not, but I learned a great deal doing it! It was my first experience in panel flue-up, laminating, plunge cutting, etc. but I asked a lot of questions after I figured out what I wanted to do and folks here informed me when I was approaching something wrong or there was a better way. I surprised myself at how well it came out. You can too.

Just my $0.02...


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Mack:

Welcome to the forums!

+2 on building your own. Nothing like using a table customized to your own wants and needs. I am currently building my own. Like Jim's, it's not perfect, but it'll do what I need it to do, without all those annoying "features" I neither need nor want.

Cassandra


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Mack:

+3 on building your own table. I've so far built 3, no 4, no 5, ???? well, I use skis and shiis and foots and tables and well.... sometimes just a chunk of plywood works well


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's the great thing about building your own.. don't see it as your *last* router table.. just your *first*.. and you won't feel so bad about recycling it as you decide you prefer something different.. make it your *own*!

If you're feeling intimidated by it, you'll be amazed at how much more confident you feel when you're done.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Larry.. 

for 200.00 y0u can build yourself a pretty darn nice starter table...The experience you gain from building your first table will can prove to be invaluable. The September issue of Wood magazine boosts a super simple router table. Sheet of MDF and a sheet of plywood, plus 2 popular boards. Not a bad looking starter table at all. Folks in here have lots of plans/ideas you can consider as well. For those parts of the table you intend to purchase. I can tell you from experience, SHOP AROUND and be patient. I put up a thread in here, "soft start, variale speed table setup" which more or less details some of my experience building my table. 
With that being said, think of what you want, how much you can spend, how much time you have to put into it and just how you'll use the table. Then have a great time building it... 
remember, the devil is in the details....


----------

